# Your first Gaming System



## HanssenAlpha (Nov 17, 2015)

I am wondering what was your first gaming system?  Mine was the Sega Genesis.


----------



## martryn (Nov 17, 2015)

Atari 2600.  

I remember playing Pac-Man and Crystal Castles on it, but I assume there were others.

Graduated to the NES around the time I was 7ish.  Had a shit ton of NES games including all three Super Mario Brothers (remember when SMB 3 was teased in The Wizard?), Adventures of Lolo, the first Legend of Zelda, World Cup Soccer (and Dodgeball), Punch-Out, Rampage, Loopz, Dick Tracy, etc etc etc.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 17, 2015)

Mine was the *censored*


----------



## kluang (Nov 17, 2015)

Menai

Its a pirated NES system


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2015)

the first NES

my mom bought it for me when i was like 5


----------



## HanssenAlpha (Nov 17, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Mine was the *censored*



Censored what do you mean censored?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2015)

NES.

10charrr


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2015)

Snes was my first gaming system.  After that it was the N64, Xbox, Xbox 360, and finally the PS3.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2015)

I suspect either the Game Boy Advance or the PlayStation 2.


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2015)

Super Nintendo


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 18, 2015)

NES.

Played a ton of Zelda 2 and Mario 1 on it, since that's all I had. 

Was fun though.


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2015)

Azathoth said:


> Snes was my first gaming system.  After that it was the N64, Xbox, Xbox 360, and finally the PS3.



mine was NES - Genesis - Virtual Boy - SNES - Playstation - N64 - various game boys - PS2 - Dreamcast - Gamecube - Xbox - DS - 360 - PS3 - 3DS - Wii - Vita


----------



## Itachі (Nov 18, 2015)

First one that I owned was a PS1. :]


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 18, 2015)

Harry Potter on PS1


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 18, 2015)

It was a NES.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jeez, that was a lifetime ago.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 21, 2015)

Famicom.                .


----------



## O-ushi (Nov 21, 2015)

Sega Master System (Mark II) with Sonic The Hedgehog 1 built in to the system. 

Looks a lot like this one on google!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2015)

Nintendo

Mario with that damn dog in duck hunt!
Megaman 2
Bad news baseball
Crash n Boys
Double Dragon
Battle Toads
Ninja Turtles
Punch out
Super Mario
Super Mario 2
Super Mario 3


And I know I am missing a few.


----------



## Stein (Nov 23, 2015)

Sega Mega Drive II

Brother bought it before I was born, eventually became mine.


----------



## Konan96 (Nov 23, 2015)

PS1, I was born at just the right time! Even went back and tried the SNES and NES, both amazing consoles.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 23, 2015)

Gameboy color, and then Ps1 around when medieval came out.


----------



## lacey (Nov 25, 2015)

Sega Master System. My sister and I used to play it all the time.


----------



## Continuity (Nov 26, 2015)

Various PCs (running DOS) and Commodore 64, though not specifically gaming systems.


----------



## Mori (Nov 27, 2015)

NES, which I shared with my cousins. We still have the original, but it hasn't worked since the late 90s.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]k7nsBoqJ6s8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2015)

martryn said:


> *Atari 2600.*
> 
> I remember playing Pac-Man and Crystal Castles on it, but I assume there were others.
> 
> Graduated to the NES around the time I was 7ish.  Had a shit ton of NES games including all three Super Mario Brothers (remember when SMB 3 was teased in The Wizard?), Adventures of Lolo, the first Legend of Zelda, World Cup Soccer (and Dodgeball), Punch-Out, Rampage, Loopz, Dick Tracy, etc etc etc.



I remember getting the system for my birthday. It came with pacman and Snoopy & Red Baron. 

I went from that system to SuperNES (Christmas) and Sega Genesis (following Christmas)

*Home Consoles*

Atari2600-->SuperNES-->Sega Genesis-->*N64* (First system I was able to purchase on my own)-->PS1-->Gamecube-->PS2-->XBOX-->Wii-->Xbox360-->PS3-->WiiU-->PS4

*Handhelds*

Gameboy-->*Gameboy Color* (first hand-held I purchased on my own)-->Gameboy Advanced-->Gameboy Advanced SP-->Nintendo DS-->Nintendo DS Lite-->PSP-->Nitendo 3DSXL-->PS Vita


----------



## LesExit (Dec 10, 2015)

The N64 Donkey Kong Bundle ... ( ‾ʖ̫‾)
me and my brother shared it...it was fun :3


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 10, 2015)

TurboGrafx-16 was my first 'gaming console' but I guess I technically played games on DOS at the same time, possibly slightly before.   And my Grandma had an Atari 2600 at her house we'd play when we visited.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 21, 2015)

NeoGeo with King of Fighters '94.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 21, 2015)

a bootleg famicom

and then a psx

and then an xbox

and now a ps4


----------



## Jossaff (Dec 24, 2015)

a SNES , still have it 

currently a proud member of the pc mustard race .


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 24, 2015)

I got a a nes clone called "Terminator 2" in 1999, when I was about 5.



While the western countries were playing Half Life 1 and Counter Strike, I was playing Mario, Contra, Duck Hunt and Aladdin for the first time.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 24, 2015)

NES. 

Duck Hunt and Super Mario Bros raised me.


----------



## martryn (Dec 24, 2015)

> Atari2600-->SuperNES-->Sega Genesis-->N64 (First system I was able to purchase on my own)-->PS1-->Gamecube-->PS2-->XBOX-->Wii-->Xbox360-->PS3-->WiiU-->PS4



Atari 2600 --> NES --> Genesis --> Jaguar --> N64 --> PSOne --> Dreamcast --> PS2 --> Gamecube --> PS3 --> Wii --> XBox 360

Haven't upgraded to the next generation yet since I bought a badass gaming PC last year.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 24, 2015)

The World said:


> mine was NES - Genesis - Virtual Boy - SNES - Playstation - N64 - various game boys - PS2 - Dreamcast - Gamecube - Xbox - DS - 360 - PS3 - 3DS - Wii - Vita





martryn said:


> Atari 2600 --> NES --> Genesis --> Jaguar --> N64 --> PSOne --> Dreamcast --> PS2 --> Gamecube --> PS3 --> Wii --> XBox 360
> 
> Haven't upgraded to the next generation yet since I bought a badass gaming PC last year.



May as well.... 

NES--> TurboGrafx16--> SNES--> Genesis--> Gameboy--> 
Game Gear--> PS1--> N64--> Dreamcast--> PS2--> Wii--> PS3--> 3DS--> PS4--> WiiU.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 25, 2015)

martryn said:


> Atari 2600 --> NES --> Genesis --> Jaguar --> N64 --> PSOne --> Dreamcast --> PS2 --> Gamecube --> PS3 --> Wii --> XBox 360
> 
> Haven't upgraded to the next generation yet since I bought a badass gaming PC last year.



only wanted a console after all these years because of exclusives man

specifically bloodborne

otherwise if it's on pc than I'll play it on pc


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 27, 2015)

First I played was the Atari 2600. First owned was the nes


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 27, 2015)

Sega Genesis, I loved it so much that I broke it


----------



## Felt (Dec 27, 2015)

I had a commodore 64, although I only vaguely remember playing it, still have it in the loft though.  I had the Gameboy (Original) on it's original release, which again I still have.


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Dec 27, 2015)

PlayStation 1 bundled with a copy of Spyro the Dragon, Crash Bandicoot, Tenchu 2, Tekken 3 along with other games I forgot.


----------



## King Zoro (Dec 28, 2015)

1st system was a gamecube


----------



## ZillaJrKaijuKing (Feb 5, 2016)

PS1, with my first two games being Spyro the Dragon and Crash Bandicoot 2.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 5, 2016)

The NES........


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2016)

Atari, then NeoGeo, PS1, PS2, PS3, PS4


----------



## melanoid (Feb 9, 2016)

Ps1 then Ps2. I'm looking on buying a Ps4 soon


----------



## Culig (Feb 11, 2016)

_Can't recall exactly but it was between the Nintendo 64 and Sega. Might have even been the Gameboy Advance._


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 13, 2016)

NES was my first system


----------



## Stringer (Feb 14, 2016)

we owned the SNES

played the hell out of Killer Instinct, Street Fighter and Starfox

those were the days


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 14, 2016)

Either Gameboy color or PS1. Mostly Pokemon for gameboy, on PS I remember Spyro, Crash, Medieval, sports games.


----------



## Saru (Feb 14, 2016)

i think the first one i ever played was the Dreamcast. Power Stone was the shit.

the first game that i ever owned would the GBC. with Pokemon Red, Yellow, and Gold to go along with it.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 15, 2016)

Stringer said:


> we owned the SNES
> 
> played the hell out of Killer Instinct, Street Fighter and Starfox
> 
> those were the days



I miss playing Star Fox


----------



## Stringer (Feb 17, 2016)

The Soldier said:


> I miss playing Star Fox


so do I, on the bright side there is Starfox Zero coming our way soon

here's hoping it turns out descent


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2016)

A gameboy color, with pokemon red. I also got pokemon yellow. Then came gold, silver, crystal


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 17, 2016)

my first system was an NES that came with the super mario bros. and Duck Hunt combo...that fucking dog laughing at me left an impression.

my older cousins had an Atari though...now THAT shit left me scarred as fuck; i nearly threw that shit out the window when i played E.T.


i was an angry boy, but i'm better now


----------



## Enclave (Feb 17, 2016)

The first one I owned was a Sega Master System.  I got to play a lot of Atari 2600 though before getting the SMS as my Uncle had one.


----------



## Powders (Feb 20, 2016)

I think either a Coleco Gemini, my dad's Windows 95, or my indigo GameCube.
The poor GameCube got fried in an electrical storm back when i was little unfortunately

though my dad managed to get another indigo one as a replacement from nintendo and i still own that one (though she can't really read discs anymore for some reason. i think she's just dusty or something and needs a cleaning. luckily tho i have a chrome gamecube that my sister bought at a yard sale that still works)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 20, 2016)

My grandparents bought me a used NES at a yard sale. It came with Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt, Kirby's Adventure, and The Little Mermaid.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2016)

First console I played was a SNES at my uncle's place but the first console I ever owned was a N64. Got it for a christmas present in 97'.


----------



## Lance (Feb 20, 2016)

It was a fake Chinese version of Nintendo 64.


----------

